# new vizio 23" can't change Picture Mode



## tomtul2

When I go to Menu, Picture Settings , I can't change Picture Mode. Moving down the menu withthe down arrow, the selection starts at Ambient Light Sensor then skips all the way to Noise Reduction, skipping Picture Mode. 

Also , in Parental Controls, the only item shown is New PIN.
I received TV new in sealed box.

model : vm230xvt
using with DirecTV HR24


----------



## BattleZone

Assuming your HD-DVR is outputting at 16x9, you won't be able to use the TV's controls to change the picture, as it knows it is already getting the perfect match. You *can* use the HD-DVR "format" button, though.

If you watch 4:3 SD from your DVR or another SD source, then your TV's controls will be enabled, because that's likely the only time you'll need them.


----------



## Cholly

I have a Vizio 37" TV, but it doesn't have settings for Ambient Light Sensor, so my menu settings may not behave the same as yours.

When you press Menu, Picture is highlighted. Press OK. That should get you to picture mode. Then, use the directional keypad's left/right buttons to navigate to the appropriate mode. The only mode that will give you full control is Custom (All options will be bright. In standard, Game or Movie mode, most options will be grayed out. Check your user's manual.


----------



## tomtul2

Vizio support helped me. 
It was in Retail mode, for showing in stores. 
To fix it, you go to Help, Run setup wizard. 
Before that I did Help, restore factory settings, not sure if its needed. 

Maybe Picture mode changes are not allowed if you are using HDMI (have not checked), but they are now enabled for Componenent and VGA.


----------

